# Golf Course Cigar with the girlfriend



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Haven't had a cigar in a while due to being busy with work. Humidor got down to 4 sticks and sat for about a year without being touched. This past week I got my humidor reseasoned and picked up a couple sticks to get started on the restock since the humidor is basically empty. 

Stick: NUB Macchiato


----------

